# New auto-trail,09 740S TV set up problem



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

Just got a 09 auto-trail cheyenne 740S and come over to France we are having difficulty working the drop down TV can only play a DVD on it can anybody help please?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you got sat dish and box

Dave P


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Assuming that you know about switching the input from TV to DVD and also that you dont have a seperate TV but only the built in drop down screen.
Then NO it wont work.. ! 
It's fitted with a freeview box and the Digital service in France is different than UK.. The built in screen is just a monitor and takes a video signal off the Freeview (humax ?) receiver..
Hence you will be gettin DVD only as the freeview receiver does not have a signal..
Look into a satellite system when you get back.. Or try the hypermarkets, aldi, lidl etc over there for cheap free to air systems..


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

*tv in 740s Cheyenne*

Thank you both we know what to do now...au revoir


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi from very confused
WE have a TV with built in free view and it works perfectly in France only picks up french channels though.
Our last TV with a seperate Freeview box also worked

Steles :?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Steles.. sorry I was refering to not working and getting UK channels in France..
I'm uncertain myself as to what you can get on a digital (freeview) Tv / receiver over Europe.. I guess in some areas / countries it may match and you get something, all be it foreign..
Been out the game to long... Give me a dish anytime... !


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tomnjune, we are in Brittany and have a 2008 Auto-Trail. I have just tuned in Humax Freeview and am able to get good reception on some French channels.
There are a number of things you need to do to set to view the Freeview TV. My equipment consists of a JVC DVD/Radio, Humax Freeview receiver and a Status aerial, if your kit is similar and you are in an area with digital reception you should be able to view TV but it will help if you can understand French  
If you have the Auto-Trail manual there is a section entitled Integrated Entertainment System which should help.
On the Obserview panel there are two rocker switches which should be turned on. The rotary selector switch shoud be set to TV. The Status aerial booster should have a red led lit, if not there is a switch at the bottom which should be turned on.
The Humax tuner should have been supplied with a remote control, if so you should turn the unit on and the led on the Humax box should change from red to green. Press Menu on the remote.
Turn on drop down screen power. Turn on DVD and use JVC remote to select EXT IN so that it can receive signals from the Humax box.
You should see a menu on the screen if everything has been switched on properly. If you can see the menu displayed the next step is to raise the aerial. Next you need to select "Installation" on the displayed menu, if successful you will need to enter 0000 (four zeros) as password. This should take you to a new menu and you should select "Default Setting". You will need to enter the password again then follow prompt to select English Language then France as region.
When selections have been made, the system will search for available stations, if none are found the aerial should be rotated a quarter of a turn press Menu again then Installation as before but on the next menu choose Automatic Search to scan again for stations. It may be necessary to adjust the aerial several times until a satisfactory signal can be received. During the scan you should see when stations have been found.
Hope this helps but bear in mind that when you move to a different area you should go through the default setup again to change to another country if necessary and to rescan for stations.
****Don't forget to lower the aerial before driving.****
Let me know if you would like further help, I'm on a site with free wifi for the next 2 days before returning to UK


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

*tv in france*

dear sceptic
sorry only just got ur reply as just joined we were using a friend's forum when on hol. We tried all you suggested but as we had the misfortune to suffer a broken canopy the m/h is about to go back for repair and we hope sort out tv as well, thanks anyway


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

My advice would be to save up your pennies and get an automatic satellite dish fitted. It saves all that messing about with tuning in ariels and the like. Or you can get a manual crank up one that can receive English speaking programmes in less than 2 minutes from parking the van. For the life of me I can't understand why manufacturers are still fittiing those Status things to the tops of vans.

I swapped our as soon as I could.


----------

